# The Safety of Ammunition



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

For anyone curious how safe your ammunition is, and your handling thereof, the following SAAMI video is definitely a good watch. The one thing I'm taking away from this video is I am not going to store any of my firearms in the same location as my ammo, just in case of a fire.

SAAMI - Sporting Ammunition and the Fire Fighter - YouTube


----------

